# Goals for 2009.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I am pretty good at keeping my goals. 
I got lazy this time.
*1. I need to be virtuous.*
There are a few mistakes I made this past year in count of me not caring. 
So its time to clean out the bad and uplift my soul.

-Sensitivity
-Patience
-Hospitality
- Humility
-Discretion
I will work on these because I am not happy with myself. 
I am not balanced right now.

*2. I will go to Guatemala and visit the Mayan Temples*. 
*3. I will look for a better job after I graduate this year.*
In a university hopefully.
*4. I will stay away of that ENFJ and won't listen to his false manipulative statements.* I erased his number and pressed on his weak spot. Thats a good start.roud:
Thats enough the virtues will have me busy all year.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Your gonna work in a university?


----------

